# what classes are all you running in ?



## mod9 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am wondering with the wide variety of classes in multiple racing organizations what folks are running . myself I am build a mk1 to race . probably end up in SMF but might hold back the build to race in a lower prepped class to start .


----------



## ekrohn113 (Nov 11, 2018)

Im running in STS with my mk4 GLI vr6 24v

Currently has springs, shocks, LCA poly bushings, stage 2 clutch, and of course firehawk indy 500's

Absolute autocross beast the way it is right now as slow as the engine is. Really love how she performs right now. Most of the money I put into it will be to keep it running


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

I am just saving up for some small off road truck tires and a full and a Snell helmet to start amateur rally racing. The only classes here are two wheel drive and four wheel drive. One guy has beaten a few all wheel drive Subarus with over 300hp in his purple mk4 1.8t Jetta with front VR6 springs and used rally tires or snow tires.

Having a two inch lift allows me to save tons and have an advantage over other drivers using rally tires or snow tires. My suspension also increased my turn radius and made handling both on and off road much better than that of most of the cars on the roads, even new ones. I also run stock new brake calipers with cruddy pads and four drilled, slotted and coated disc rotors I got with the pads for a total of $170.cad.

I plan to get another set of rims, tires, pads and add a tiny tube that leads from one of the front black panels to my brake caliper assemblies to further reduce over heating. Other than my cosmetic mods I am currently looking into increasing my 1.8T engines displacement to a 2.0L or a 2.1L in preparation for a big turbo from Borg Warner. There 256sx or something turbo delivers as much power as a Garret Gt30 series but it spools as quick as a GT28 series. Somewhere in between will get a sigma short shift linkage. 

Eventually I would like to swap everything over to a 4 wheel drive Bora/Jetta 4 motion GLI with a vr6.

Then buy an older People 944 (Originally was built and meant to be a top of the line Volkswagen!) 3.6L Turbo to race track with because both Canada and The United States of America have championships with that and a few other cars.


----------



## VTC THIS (Mar 29, 2000)

Icecruncher said:


> I am just saving up for some small off road truck tires and a full and a Snell helmet to start amateur rally racing. The only classes here are two wheel drive and four wheel drive. One guy has beaten a few all wheel drive Subarus with over 300hp in his purple mk4 1.8t Jetta with front VR6 springs and used rally tires or snow tires.
> 
> Having a two inch lift allows me to save tons and have an advantage over other drivers using rally tires or snow tires. My suspension also increased my turn radius and made handling both on and off road much better than that of most of the cars on the roads, even new ones. I also run stock new brake calipers with cruddy pads and four drilled, slotted and coated disc rotors I got with the pads for a total of $170.cad.
> 
> ...


No 944 ever came with a 3.6L, NA or turbo. You must be talking about some sort of swap?


----------



## Bezserk (Apr 13, 2017)

Ran my gen 3 GLI at Pocono raceway couple days ago, running faster than some Subarus and BMWs and a Corvette simply cuz I can drive and I know what the Apex is. Great time, decent track.
<a href="http://s349.photobucket.com/user/bezserk/media/IMG_6871_zps3m9gxvq0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q396/bezserk/IMG_6871_zps3m9gxvq0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_6871_zps3m9gxvq0.jpg"></a>


----------



## MusicCityGTI (Feb 19, 2004)

My MK1 GTI is a scca autocross car and has been for years.

Currently is SMF with most every mod you can imagine.

Unfortunately the car hasnt left the garage in 2 yrs because I've been doing other things but I still start it every once in a while and she fires right up every time and the twin screw still sounds beautiful.


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I run my mk7 GTI PP in GS for autocross. Thinking about moving to STH to make the car better for track days, though it did fine in its debut totally stock, well except a RSB. Ran consistent 2:30's.

https://youtu.be/2q6KhnqUb2s

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## under the Big Sky (Aug 10, 2019)

Recently picked up 19 Sportwagen 4mo for my wife’s daily driver; it’s been close to ten years since I’ve run autocross (campaigned three different WRX’s previously), but think I might jump back in- G Street. 

The car handles better than I thought it would- tires, swaybar and some dampers and should handle even better 🙂


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

My 2014 Jetta TDI runs in STH, but I've been in Novice class this year. Finished 4th out of 25 at the last event. The car isn't great for that class, but I put coilovers on it before deciding to autocross it.

I'd like to get my MK2 into SMF, but I need to add a couple things to the car: carpet, door cards, maybe a headliner.


----------



## barrysingh101 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a bone stock 2001 Jetta GLX with the 2.8 AFP VR6 engine and this thing is SLOW. To give you an idea of how slow it is, my 944 NA is faster than this thing. It takes me over 10 seconds to get up to 60. I have new plugs, wires, fuel/air filters, cleaned the MAF and throttle body, replaced the upper/lower intake manifold gaskets, and all new vacuum lines. I have verified that the intake shift rod works properly. My fuel economy is absolute garbage too (less than 250 miles on a tank of gas). I only run 93 octane from "brand name" gas stations. VCDS shows no codes, I have adapted the throttle body using VCDS, and there is no CEL. The car doesn't smell like it's running rich or leave any clouds of black smoke when I try to punch it. I realize that this is a heavy car, but I don't think it should be this damn slow. shareit vidmate apk


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I'm autocrossing my 2019 GTI Rabbit edition in GS with SCCA. Car is very competive, capable of top pax every event on fresh rubber with just a rear sway bar and aggressive alignment. 

Will likely move to STH in order to make it more track worthy and do some TT.







Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

Moved to STH. The car isn't as competitive in overall PAX, but is so much more fun to drive. No regrets, until I fry the clutch. :laugh:

But seriously, I drive chill on the street, and with stg 1, you can't really launch the car, so I'm hoping to get 20k+ miles on stg 1. Also, I'm using Cobb's OTS stg 1 91 oct with 93 octane, so it isn't a very aggressive tune. Once the clutch dies, I'll do a DP and a PROTUNE.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Running an 86 GTI in SCCA H Production class.
Building a 90 Jetta 2-door for same.


----------



## HPScirocco (Feb 26, 2011)

I have an '84 GTI that my son and I autocross in STS. Car isn't fully prepped, isn't competitive with the best Hondas and Miatas, but is great fun to drive and costs little to run.

Also have a '79 Scirocco that I race in SCCA Club Racing H Production. My program is severely limited so far by time and $$ but the car can be quite competitive in this class. Also a blast to drive.


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I went from GS, to STH and now I'm looking at Tire class SMF index locally and XS at national events. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## unicornn (Mar 12, 2021)

I feel very happy reading your share! thank you!
unicorn coloring pages


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Russian Bot /\


----------



## Andrew_Benagh (Oct 19, 2021)

Working on Rebuilding my Dads '83 GTI. Was initially Classed in ITB moving to HP for SCCA Club Racing


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Have any pictures?


----------



## Trackstuff (Oct 14, 2021)

I am running a 98 GTi in NASA ST6. This year saw two poles and 3 race wins to net 2nd in the championship.
Just bought a 78 Scirocco to bring back to life for the same class and building a 79 Rabbit for ST6/GLTC next year.


----------



## reginasilke (Nov 2, 2021)

unicornn said:


> I feel very happy reading your share! thank you!
> unicorn coloring pages


Same case here, very nice.


----------



## Alina Taylor (5 mo ago)

I am running in the next competition. So, I joining the class. Are you searching for modded apps? If yes, then use AppYeet which helps you to unlock all the modded features. It gives you access to unlock any premium features. So, you must visit it.


----------

